# New Reader/ePub Store iPad App w/7 Free Books for Joining



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a new iPad app, Copia, that's offering 7 free ePub books for joining. Directions are in blog post here:

http://blog.booksontheknob.org/2011/03/seven-free-books-from-copia.html

Directions will be slightly different for the iPad since you probably won't have ADE directly on the iPad. I think that, like Bluefire Reader app, you will need to enter your ADE username & password.

The books:
* A Passage To India ($7.39 Kindle), by E. M. Forster
* Brave New World ($6.29 Kindle), by Aldous Huxley
* The Graduate ($7.99 Kindle), by Charles Webb
* Red Alert ($9.99 paperback), by Peter George (the novel "Dr. Strangelove"
was based on)
* Shoeless Joe ($7.99 Kindle), by W. P. Kinsella (the novel "Field of
Dreams" was based on)
* Slaughterhouse-Five ($5.24 Kindle), by Kurt Vonnegut
* Midnight Cowboy ($7.99 Kindle), by James Leo Herlihy


----------

